# Nuke Fallout Shelters



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

radshelters4u.com

Has some good info on it . Now that the middle east is in another uproar about Israel and Iran,it may be good to know what you can do .
If these two get into a war then I imagine that it will soon involve us and Russia and China .Hopefully they won't bring out the nukes but if they do some may survive.
Also I was listening to radio and one of the guest said it is a real possibility now that we have given the whole middle east over to islamic radicals .Although blamed on just obombs,all the other warmongering elitest have their hands in on it too ,imo.
The guest was Walid Shoebat .Bill Cunningham I think was the host .

www.shoebat.com


----------



## Saiga12_489 (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is an underground pod for a Fallout Shelter.

Smart Product Technology


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I do like the under the garage floor idea....I have a garage floor that needs repair, so why not?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't see any point in a fall-out shelter. Radioactivity is spread by wind and rain. It's concentrated as you move up the food chain. If America is hit by 100 nuclear warheads we're toast anyway.


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bills,
This is the point of a fallout shelter.
..
To give you a place to ride out the fallout....
..
Weather - ie: rain... will concentrate the radioactive dust into catch basins. But heavy wind will scatter it (and rain will cause it to flow back into pools and catch basins).. And it is the Radioactive dust that is radioactive. Not everything....
..
In an Air Burst (the most common type of Nuclear Weapon - gives maximum blast effectiveness) there is less radioactive fallout, hence more destructive (shock wave) and less contamination.
..
In a ground Burst (the least effective as a weapon) there is a lot of radioactive dust/dirt launched into the upper atmosphere. But Most 20MTon and 50MTon are 1,000 to 5,000 foot air burst. It doesn't make sense to use ground burst as a weapon. If they want to get a command bunker a bunker buster high explosive weapon is more effective and costs 1/1,000th - so there are many more of them out there).
....
A Nuclear Exchange is survivable, but only if you take precautions to avoid the radioactive dust - hence the term fall out shelter.
...
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

dataman19 said:


> To give you a place to ride out the fallout....


Why would you want to?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

partdeux said:


> Why would you want to?


Where is your will to survive. Why would you prep and not take advantage of all of your resources.
I am.....!

BB


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We have all the materials now for ours. We were checking on doors just last week online. Just wish hubby would quit changing the plans. He's done gone through 3 now. lol One side is supplies and one a living space. It's handy being married to a builder. Save loads on labor.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> Where is your will to survive. Why would you prep and not take advantage of all of your resources.
> I am.....!
> 
> BB


If we have a massive nuclear bomb fallout issue, I'll hang it up. Survival will be tenious at best, and probably exceed most peoples ability to survive. I would refer you back to the blog from the Serbia survivor. And that was in an environment that did was not poisoned for decades on end. IF TSHTF, my expectations is it will be very very very ugly. But if the land is not survivable, then it goes beyond my expectations of surviving. I'm not willing to live in Mad Max's world.

Sorry


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

partdeux said:


> If we have a massive nuclear bomb fallout issue, I'll hang it up. Survival will be tenious at best, and probably exceed most peoples ability to survive. I would refer you back to the blog from the Serbia survivor. And that was in an environment that did was not poisoned for decades on end. IF TSHTF, my expectations is it will be very very very ugly. But if the land is not survivable, then it goes beyond my expectations of surviving. I'm not willing to live in Mad Max's world.
> 
> Sorry


I think you are probably very misled about the survivability of a nuclear blast assuming you are not within a certain radius of the blast itself and can avoid the radioactive fallout for a reasonable amount of time. The stuff doesnt last forever. Much of it would be gone in a matter of weeks. I can hole up for a month if need be to survive and see my family survive.

EDIT: Besides, Ive always liked the Mad Max world anyway! Where can I get one of those fancy helicopters anyway?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Read about *Tsutomu Yamaguchi*
Tsutomu Yamaguchi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He was in BOTH Hiroshima and Nagasaki when the bombs went off in WWII. He survived and lived to be 93 having just passed away last year.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

One nuclear bomb would be an isolated problem... 100 that bills suggested would be widespread damage. If nuclear is used for what ever reason, I don't see it being one off.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Read about *Tsutomu Yamaguchi*
> Tsutomu Yamaguchi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He was in BOTH Hiroshima and Nagasaki when the bombs went off in WWII. He survived and lived to be 93 having just passed away last year.


 This is true,many survived .But I don't know what they have added to these WMD since then but I'm sure many will survive the bomb,but who can survive the leaders and their troops afterwards ?Ask yourself why they are bringing in so many troops from other naions and infiltrating us with foreigners who won't think twice about imprisoning or killing Americans?
We are a divided nation full of anger and false history .Most blacks will do whatever a black leader tells them as evidenced by 98% of them even going against their values and religian to vote for oboma. Then you have the majority of new arriving latinos and their relatives talking about taking back aztlan and calling for war against the'crackers'. And all the liberals including most of our kids on their side.
So unless a miracle happens we are screwed.:surrender:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I think you are probably very misled about the survivability of a nuclear blast assuming you are not within a certain radius of the blast itself and can avoid the radioactive fallout for a reasonable amount of time. The stuff doesnt last forever. Much of it would be gone in a matter of weeks. I can hole up for a month if need be to survive and see my family survive.
> 
> EDIT: Besides, Ive always liked the Mad Max world anyway! Where can I get one of those fancy helicopters anyway?


Nuclear war is much more survivable than one would think after all the misleading info on how the world would be 'forever' ruined, etc. Fallout decays, folks, things can be rebuilt. If you insist on dying, will me your stuff, please. I will make good use of it.


----------

